# Blacksmith quilt block?



## Kwendt (Mar 27, 2015)

Anyone know of a blacksmith quilt block? I'm looking for one for a barn quilt block sign...


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

There is an anvil block


----------

